# Solved: Ethernet works fine on laptop but not on desktop.



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Earlier my desktop was to b in d same place where the router was der. Everything worked fine. Now I decided to shift my desktop to another room. I have kept the router at the earlier place only. I have brought a 25m long new cat 5 cable. When I connected it to my desktop, the orange led on ethernet port do not light up and the desktop is unable to detect the ethernet cable and hence the internet connection. On the router, a light of ethernet keeps on blinking every 1 second. I was worried whether my ethernet port got fried. So i inserted another ethernet cable, but then the ethernet orange light came and the pc detedted the connection. Therefore I thought the cable might be faulty. Therefore I connected my laptop with that 25m cable. But my laptop detected it and showed the internet connection. But now when i again connect the cable to my desktop, there's no light and the pc does not detect it. However, if i connect the 25m cable to my desktop then during boot the ethernet light on router is stable just as when it is normally connected to the internet. But when i go into windows it starts blinking every 1 second. 

My router is MTNL Model No. UT-304R2 
Desktop - Asus P7H55, core i5
Laptop- HP 2000
Windows 7 Ultimate on both desktop and laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what type of cable is it - how many wires ?

compare the end connectors and the colours of the cable with the pins

http://www.incentre.net/ethernet-wiring-diag.html


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not an expert but this is what i found. 
both the ends have same color. the color codes are with clip down 
brown striped
brown 
blue striped
blue
green striped
green
orange striped
orange 
it is a straight wire but which type i cannot figure out.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so both the cables have exactly the same connection wiring - that was what i would like you to check , just to ensure both the cables are identical


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

yes they are identical ..!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

ok - the colour layout does not match the layout on the link I provided

but if identical and one works and the other does not - i suspect the cable maybe faulty 
can we see an ipconfig /all - just to see if you are using the 1GB setting - although the lights should still work correctly on the router and the PC

can you exchange the cable ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=452021861514198&set=pcb.452021891514195&type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=452020398181011&set=pcb.452021891514195&type=1&theater
see the two ends pics.
















the cable may not be faulty as the same cable works fine with laptop. 
the ifconfig is as follows :

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KaustubhPatil
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-AE-C5-BD-6A-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{A3339420-1A60-47AC-9C4A-FCB281820515}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=452020398181011&set=pcb.452021891514195&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=452021861514198&set=pcb.452021891514195&type=1&theater
see the two pics here


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto device manager - network adapters - right click on the ethernet adapter - Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
and properties - now look for a setting to change from 1000mb to 10/100 and see if that resolves the issue 

the laptop maybe using 10/100 and if so then it only uses 4 of the 8 cables - where as gb uses all 8

you may want to check the ethernet apapter on the laptop and see what type it is 
10/100
10/100/1000
gigabit
note GBE


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry but i could not find the settings. the speed and duplex is set to auto negotiation.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> the speed and duplex is set to auto negotiation.


 what options do you have to change those settings ?


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

10 mbps half duplex
10 mbps full duplex
100 mbps half duplex
100 mbps full duplex


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try each of those settings and see if it suddenly works at all?


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

the above settings are shown on my laptop. These settings are not shown on my desktop. Only auto-negotiation is available on my desktop and my desktop doesn't even recognize any connection. It shows cable unplugged.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you move the desktop back near the router and use the other cable - it works OK - that maybe the next step - make sure the desktop actually works at all on any cable


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

I moved the router near the desktop without the ADSL cable.....and connected the router to the pc using other cable...then atlst the orange led's light up....and the desktop shows cable plugged.


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

When I connect my laptop to the new 25m cable, the icon shows internet access but I can't access internet. The ipconfig/ all of my laptop connected with 25m cable is as follos : 
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KaustubhPatil
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B4-B5-2F-2A-C8-C0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2900:b7b8:5404:d1a1%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 21 December 2012 16:04:08
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 December 2012 16:06:05
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 464827695
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-42-15-05-44-6D-57-9B-6F-35

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-6D-57-9B-6F-35
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 44-6D-57-9B-94-65
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{96584F1A-3F36-4E49-818E-2BF88C5F54A9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2141C896-C9D9-4ACF-9674-DBE47D02D4C1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:14b8:52e:3f57:fefa(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14b8:52e:3f57:fefa%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7C14561A-87D2-4AFE-8E63-063BD827ED6F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it has to be a faulty cable , the desktop wont work with it , one type of fault - lights etc and now although the new cable on the laptop indicator lights are OK but it does not work on that cable - 
and BOTH work on the other cables - MUST be the cable or type of cable


----------



## kd_patil95 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hii every1. Prblm solved. The problem was with ASUS motherboard. Actually I didnt install the ASUS LAN Drivers because Win7 takes the drivers and last time when i formated it worked fine. Also the Network Adapter could not select appropriate speed as it was set to Auto-negotiation. So now I suggest even though if win7 takes the drivers, install the drivers.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know


----------

